
NetNewsWire 5.0: Open-Source RSS Reader for Mac - tobr
https://ranchero.com/netnewswire/
======
tobr
NetNewsWire has been around in various forms since 2002. It’s great to see
it’s back from the dead.

Source code is here:
[https://github.com/brentsimmons/NetNewsWire](https://github.com/brentsimmons/NetNewsWire)

~~~
pfranz
Historically, it's been an awesome app. I just launched this new version and
it pulled up all of my old feeds and refreshed them very quickly (I have no
idea the last version I had installed).

For those, like me, who remember the app fondly, but can't remember the whole
history Wikipedia has a dry version:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetNewsWire](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NetNewsWire)

------
Semiapies
So what does it offer that Feedbin itself doesn't provide?

I especially ask because I never found a compatible mobile app that was even
as good as Feedbin's web UI. Being better than Feedbin on a desktop browser
strikes me as difficult.

------
barrowclift
Based on the praise others have been giving this, I can't help but feel I'm
reviewing a completely different app.

To me, supporting only Feedbin is a showstopper and woefully insufficient
considering its contemporaries all support half a dozen or more RSS
aggregators out of the box. I'm not about to completely switch providers just
to try out a different RSS reader.

I also find it strange any development effort at all went into "On My Mac" as
an option. Local-only RSS is functionally useless to me since at any given
time I'm reading either on two different Macs, an iPad, or an iPhone. No RSS
reader is an island!

I get it, it's open source and free, and I suppose if you value that over a
product's functionality and usefulness, then NetNewsWire's the RSS reader for
you. But for me, this is simply not good enough.

~~~
chmaynard
What a sad, pathetic comment. Apparently you have no appreciation for the
interesting, important history of this app and how its original author decided
to bring it back to life. If NewNewsWire 5.0 doesn't work for you, don't use
it and keep your snark to yourself.

~~~
tobr
The complains give me a different appreciation of this:
[https://inessential.com/2019/08/20/immunization](https://inessential.com/2019/08/20/immunization)

------
toyg
What’s the HN term for “slashdotted”? Because that’s probably what happened
here, site is down.

~~~
ksec
it's HN's hug ( of death ).

